# 99211 Prof Charge in OP Hospical Clinic



## sstreiber (Feb 11, 2009)

Consider this:

A patient is seen in an outpatient hospital clinic for a weight check (or anything else that does not have its own CPT code).  The weight check is performed by a Medical Assistant who is the employee of the hospital.  The clinic is overseen by physicians who are in the employ of a group that is separate from the hospital.  

Question:  Is the physician permitted to bill a 99211for the service that was rendered to the patient?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 11, 2009)

*No*

No service was provided by the physician or HIS staff (the MA is an employee of the facility, not the medical practice).  So, no physician bill.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## kbarron (Feb 12, 2009)

What about the Internal Medicine MA doing 85610 and 36416? I though that if the note was written about the encounter and the Provider signed it, you could use 99211.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 13, 2009)

*No Significant Separately Identifiable E/M*

In order to code any E/M along with a procedure you must have documentation of a signifant separately reportable E/M.  The scenario you describe has no such service ... NO physician bill.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

